# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Kerberos #10238 Γ.Α.Δ.Α

## Nefalim

μιλαω εκ μερους ενος φιλου μου που μενει στην γαδα απο πίσω. εγινε εγγραφη στο wind kerberos #10238 απ οτι ειδα υπαρχουν παρα πολλα AP τριγυρω σκαναρισμα δεν εγινε λογω του οτι η πολυκατοικια ειναι πολυ ψηλα και σιγουρα πιανει ολα τα AP. οποιος εχει χωρο για εναν client ας μου στειλει πμ με ip και τα σχετικα ευχαριστω

----------


## Nefalim

καποιος?

----------


## Vigor

Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 23:00 Τρι 26 Σεπ 2006
Στην Θ. Ενότητα 'Περιοχές - Κέντρο Αθήνας'.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Βρε παλικάρι, κάνε ένα scan να δεις τι πιάνεις πιο καλά...Τα πιο κοντινά ΑΡs είναι John70, gvaf και Vigor. Άντε!Μόνο CS (δεν) ξέρεις να παίζεις...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Nefalim πες το φιλαράκι σου να μάθει να μιλάει καλύτερα στο DC. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν έχει τα ψυχολογικά του, αν είναι 3 η 6 το πρωί, 

αλλά *χριστοπαναγίες και μετά εμένα ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΒΡΙΖΕΙ!* 

Ξηγημένοι?  ::   ::

----------

